

Whois Microsoft.com? - rsiqueira

Below is the output result for:<p>whois microsoft.com | grep 'Server Name'<p>---<p>Server Name: MICROSOFT.COM.ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ.THE.BEST.WEBHOSTING.AT.WWW.FATUCH.COM<p>Server Name: MICROSOFT.COM.ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ.IM.ELITE.WANNABE.TOO.WWW.PLUS613.NET<p>Server Name: MICROSOFT.COM.ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ.GET.ONE.MILLION.DOLLARS.AT.WWW.UNIMUNDI.COM<p>Server Name: MICROSOFT.COM.ZZZZZZ.MORE.DETAILS.AT.WWW.BEYONDWHOIS.COM<p>Server Name: MICROSOFT.COM.ZZZZZ.GET.LAID.AT.WWW.SWINGINGCOMMUNITY.COM<p>Server Name: MICROSOFT.COM.ZZZOMBIED.AND.HACKED.BY.WWW.WEB-HACK.COM<p>Server Name: MICROSOFT.COM.ZZZ.IS.0WNED.AND.HAX0RED.BY.SUB7.NET<p>Server Name: MICROSOFT.COM.WILL.BE.SLAPPED.IN.THE.FACE.BY.MY.BLUE.VEINED.SPANNER.NET<p>Server Name: MICROSOFT.COM.WILL.BE.BEATEN.WITH.MY.SPANNER.NET<p>Server Name: MICROSOFT.COM.WAREZ.AT.TOPLIST.GULLI.COM<p>Server Name: MICROSOFT.COM.TOTALLY.SUCKS.S3U.NET<p>Server Name: MICROSOFT.COM.SOFTWARE.IS.NOT.USED.AT.REG.RU<p>Server Name: MICROSOFT.COM.SHOULD.GIVE.UP.BECAUSE.LINUXISGOD.COM<p>Server Name: MICROSOFT.COM.RAWKZ.MUH.WERLD.MENTALFLOSS.CA<p>Server Name: MICROSOFT.COM.OHMYGODITBURNS.COM<p>Server Name: MICROSOFT.COM.MORE.INFO.AT.WWW.BEYONDWHOIS.COM<p>Server Name: MICROSOFT.COM.MATCHES.THIS.STRING.AT.KEYSIGNERS.COM<p>Server Name: MICROSOFT.COM.LOVES.ME.KOSMAL.NET<p>Server Name: MICROSOFT.COM.LIVES.AT.SHAUNEWING.COM<p>Server Name: MICROSOFT.COM.IS.NOT.YEPPA.ORG<p>Server Name: MICROSOFT.COM.IS.NOT.HOSTED.BY.ACTIVEDOMAINDNS.NET<p>Server Name: MICROSOFT.COM.IS.IN.BED.WITH.CURTYV.COM<p>Server Name: MICROSOFT.COM.IS.HOSTED.ON.PROFITHOSTING.NET<p>Server Name: MICROSOFT.COM.IS.A.STEAMING.HEAP.OF.FUCKING-BULLSHIT.NET<p>Server Name: MICROSOFT.COM.IS.A.MESS.TIMPORTER.CO.UK<p>Server Name: MICROSOFT.COM.HAS.A.PRESENT.COMING.FROM.HUGHESMISSILES.COM<p>Server Name: MICROSOFT.COM.FILLS.ME.WITH.BELLIGERENCE.NET<p>Server Name: MICROSOFT.COM.CAN.GO.FUCK.ITSELF.AT.SECZY.COM<p>Server Name: MICROSOFT.COM.ARE.GODDAMN.PIGFUCKERS.NET.NS-NOT-IN-SERVICE.COM<p>---
======
rsiqueira
They hacked also "whois google.com". Results for: whois google.com | grep
'Server Name'

Server Name:
GOOGLE.COM.ZZZZZZZZZZZZZ.GET.ONE.MILLION.DOLLARS.AT.WWW.UNIMUNDI.COM

Server Name: GOOGLE.COM.ZZZZZZ.THE.BEST.WEBHOSTING.AT.WWW.FATUCH.COM

Server Name: GOOGLE.COM.ZZZZZ.GET.LAID.AT.WWW.SWINGINGCOMMUNITY.COM

Server Name: GOOGLE.COM.ZOMBIED.AND.HACKED.BY.WWW.WEB-HACK.COM

Server Name: GOOGLE.COM.ZNAET.PRODOMEN.COM

Server Name: GOOGLE.COM.YUCEKIRBAC.COM

Server Name: GOOGLE.COM.YUCEHOCA.COM

Server Name: GOOGLE.COM.WORDT.DOOR.VEEL.WHTERS.GEBRUIKT.SERVERTJE.NET

Server Name: GOOGLE.COM.VABDAYOFF.COM

Server Name: GOOGLE.COM.SUCKS.FIND.CRACKZ.WITH.SEARCH.GULLI.COM

Server Name: GOOGLE.COM.SPROSIUYANDEKSA.RU

Server Name: GOOGLE.COM.SERVES.PR0N.FOR.ALLIYAH.NET

Server Name: GOOGLE.COM.IS.SHIT.SQUAREBOARDS.COM

Server Name: GOOGLE.COM.HICHINA.COM

Server Name: GOOGLE.COM.BEYONDWHOIS.COM

Server Name: GOOGLE.COM.AFRICANBATS.ORG

------
jorgem
Interesting. How do they hack that?

~~~
jcr
They haven't "hacked" anything. Those are simply subdomains. Since they prefix
your whois query string in their subdomans, they are listed in the output.

~~~
jorgem
Still kinda clever. Some services let you "prove" you own a domain by
inserting some text into the WHOIS... I can't think of one off the top-of-my-
head, but this "hack" might be useful for that.

